# Chuck Roast hit  the WALL



## phxsmoking (Aug 5, 2013)

Did a 3.25 lb chuck roast yesterday  and it turned out to be a 3.25 lb rock. Using a 2 door Masterbuilt propane box 1 chunk of wood in tin foil on a 8" fry pan and a AMNPS smoker.4 hrs into the smoke it hit the wall at an IT of 145 and stayed there for the next 3 hrs. Is this unusual or are the smoking gods upset with me?


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 5, 2013)

You hit the stall. Just need to wait it out. Foiling will shorten this stall which occurs due to natural moisture loss. That chick roast should have been pull tender nearing 195*-200*


----------



## njfoses (Aug 5, 2013)

PhxSmoking said:


> Did a 3.25 lb chuck roast yesterday  and it turned out to be a 3.25 lb rock. Using a 2 door Masterbuilt propane box 1 chunk of wood in tin foil on a 8" fry pan and a AMNPS smoker.4 hrs into the smoke it hit the wall at an IT of 145 and stayed there for the next 3 hrs. Is this unusual or are the smoking gods pissed off at me?


What temp were you smoking at?  What are you using to measure temp?  Sounds like you may have been smoking at a lower temp than what you thought or your meat probe is faulty.  Even without foil that sized chuckie shouldnt take longer than 7 hours or so at the absolute most to get to 195-200 deg.


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 6, 2013)

My chuck roasts did the same thing. I had to foil them to get them up to temp. I didn't like the way they turned out and probably won't do them again.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 6, 2013)

millerk0486 said:


> My chuck roasts did the same thing. I had to foil them to get them up to temp. I didn't like the way they turned out and probably won't do them again.


i run mine for about 3-5hrs in smoke, and then let them finish off in a crockpot with crushed chili flake,some more rub and dr.pepper cherry. and let it do its thing until able to pull with a fork. im not a fan of smoking chuckies the whole time because they need moisture. i dont slice chuckies at all! give it a shot, pretty darn good for a pit beef sandwich.


----------



## phxsmoking (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been  using a Mav ET-732 for a couple of years on my charcoal grill . Started the smoking  with a box temp of 221 and IT of 39 at 10:30 in the morning. At 2:00 it hit the stall  with box temp of 246 and IT of 145 and stayed at IT of 145 until 3:30 when I increased the gas to bring up the box temp to 255 and the IT still stayed at 145. So now I'm into 5 hours so I power cycled the Mav just in case it was the problem and the temps were the same 255 and 145 so I know the Mav is good. The IT did go up to 151 at 5:30 but now I'm into 7 hours and it was time for KFC. The  grand kids like chicken. Pulled  the meat off at 6 and it was definitely done and dry as a rock and not able to pull off chunks but cut some hard slices for my daughters  dog. I  did have the meat probe into the meat horizontal and not vertically since the chuckie  was only about 2 1/2" thick, could that cause a problem? I know reading others post and Jeff's instructions to  foil it at 190-200 but it never reached that temperature on the food probe. Thanks all for your input to this mystery.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 6, 2013)

I did  two 11# pork shoulders and the brisket this past sunday and had no stall....both pork shoulders were done under 6 hours at 230 Thumbs Up ....


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 6, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> i run mine for about 3-5hrs in smoke, and then let them finish off in a crockpot with crushed chili flake,some more rub and dr.pepper cherry. and let it do its thing until able to pull with a fork. im not a fan of smoking chuckies the whole time because they need moisture. i dont slice chuckies at all! give it a shot, pretty darn good for a pit beef sandwich.



TurnandBurn, that's exactly what I had to do; throw it in a crockpot with some sauce and make shredded beef sandwiches with it. Would rather have pulled pork though


----------



## johnb5 (Aug 10, 2013)

TurnandBurn, how full do you fill the crockpot with pop? How long do you cook them in the crackpot? What temp on the crackpot? 

Thanks
John


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps put as much as you would water for a normal pot roast or a 1/2 to full can.

If the meat isn't fully cooked then put it on high for a couple of hours and turn down to low once cooked through. Just be sure to check on it while on high yo make sure the crock lot doesn't sclrch the meat. But as long as there is enough liquid, then there  shouldn't be an issue


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

You told us what the problem is. It did not get to 190°-200° You didn't tell us what temp you pulled it at. I will say if you don't let it get up to the correct temp. YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE THE SAME RESULTS!!!!! However long it takes to get to temp. You have to wait. Patience or enjoy your rock!!!!!!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 12, 2013)

johnb5 said:


> TurnandBurn, how full do you fill the crockpot with pop? How long do you cook them in the crackpot? What temp on the crackpot?
> 
> Thanks
> John


i normally only put about a cup or 2 of liquid(not like theyre big roasts anyways) on high ..and flip here and there until i can fork it apart with ease. i normally only do 2 roasts at a time and thats proven to be just enough to not really sit in a pool of juice but absorb whats in there nicely.


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2013)

scubadoo97 said:


> You hit the stall. Just need to wait it out. Foiling will shorten this stall which occurs due to natural moisture loss. That chick roast should have been pull tender nearing 195*-200*


 I would say more like 210º, but might depend on the Chucks you were using. Many different types. The Underblades and 7 Bone Chucks seem to pull the best for me. I usually wrap in foil around 160º, then crank up the heat a bit.













SevenBoneChuck048.jpg



__ flash
__ Feb 25, 2013


















SevenBoneChuck049.jpg



__ flash
__ Feb 25, 2013


----------



## phxsmoking (Aug 12, 2013)

Flash, that looks beautiful. I tried a second chuck last week and it was nothing like yours. I'll try again in the future.


----------



## denton2221 (Aug 22, 2013)

I do the Crock Pot thing with my Chuck Roasts as TurnandBurn, but I use beef broth mixed with some extra rub instead of the cola.  They have turned out great the past 2 times I made it that way.  Next time I make another I will have to post a Qview.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## riblet (Aug 23, 2013)

I smoke Chuckies fairly regularly, and have cooked them many ways. They have become one of my favorite cuts of beef. If your looking for pulled beef, Flash nailed it.

I do it pretty much the same way. I prefer at least 4-5 lb chucks, rubbed with with thick lea perrins, Kosher salt, coarse pepper only. Smoked at 275, foiled at 160ish, and cooked to probe tender. Higher heat generally takes a higher finishing IT. I have taken them all the way to 218, before the tougher portions will give up, and get probe tender. After a good long rest, there will be little to no fat to seperate when pulling, and will still be super moist.

Don't give up. Get one right, and you might give up Prime rib.

Now I'm hungry

Brian


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 23, 2013)

denton2221 said:


> I do the Crock Pot thing with my Chuck Roasts as TurnandBurn, but I use beef broth mixed with some extra rub instead of the cola.  They have turned out great the past 2 times I made it that way.  Next time I make another I will have to post a Qview.
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick



Never thought to add rub to broth or water in a crock pot. I will have to give it a try sometime. I found a new commercial beef broth/base that I've been starting to use with some of my beef cooks. The brand is called, "Better than Broth". It's a thick paste of concentrated broth. You take 1T of the base to 1C of boiling water. The flavor is very good. I have been using less water in the mixture for a stronger taste.


----------



## phxsmoking (Aug 24, 2013)

After 3 tries with the chuck roasts I hit the jackpot. Previously I hit a wall and it would not go over or a stall too long and all 3 were used for dog food.  This time I smoked it in the 240 range  in the foil pan instead above the pan. Pulled the pan at 162 IT and there was good juice in the pan, foiled the chuck after basting the chuck with the juice and back in the box until IT 201. I pulled it and basted it with the juices again foiled it and put it in a chest for 2 hours and this time it was tender and juicy with a nice smoke wrong from the AMNPS. I'm using a MB 2 door propane with water and AMNPS . Did this one turn out good because it was in the foil pan and juice? Any thoughts? 













IMG_0498.JPG



__ phxsmoking
__ Aug 24, 2013


















IMG_0499.JPG



__ phxsmoking
__ Aug 24, 2013


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2013)

PhxSmoking said:


> After 3 tries with the chuck roasts I hit the jackpot. Previously I hit a wall and it would not go over or a stall too long and all 3 were used for dog food.  This time I smoked it in the 240 range  in the foil pan instead above the pan. Pulled the pan at 162 IT and there was good juice in the pan, foiled the chuck after basting the chuck with the juice and back in the box until IT 201. I pulled it and basted it with the juices again foiled it and put it in a chest for 2 hours and this time it was tender and juicy with a nice smoke wrong from the AMNPS. I'm using a MB 2 door
> 
> propane with water and AMNPS . Did this one turn out good because it was in the foil pan and juice? Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 They do look good in a foil pan. It is basically doing the same thing as Ribs when foiled. Braising itself.













RoastDone017.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 7, 2012






I usually wrap them in foil and add beef broth too them, but found more a finish temp of 210º is needed if you want to PULL the beef. During the smoke, prior to wrapping I spritz it with a mixture of Apple Juice and Makers Mark.


----------



## elsos (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooh, I've got a chuck in the fridge waiting for the smoker. I don't have a dog, so I'd like to nail it right out of the box.  :grilling_smilie:
Do you put any water in the pan with the roast, or let it just create it's own, with a little spritzing too.


----------



## phxsmoking (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been able to make a couple of chucks recently that turned out better than my original dog meat. I smoke  at  230-240 with water in a cake pan at the bottom rack, AMNPS, Maverick Thermometer, and a pan under the meat to catch the drippings with a little water. At an internal temperature of 160 I put it into the drip pan with a generous mop of apple juice then cover the pan tightly with foil and cook to IT of 210, mop with the juice from the pan, cover with foil and place in a cooler for 1-2 hours. Definitely go by the IT, and I found the last 2 roasts took apx 3 hrs per pound cooking time. If your using a pan of water at the bottom I find by experience that you will get a temp spike if it runs out of water and the chamber will get to the 280 range. Enjoy.


----------



## flash (Nov 6, 2013)

Elsos said:


> Ooh, I've got a chuck in the fridge waiting for the smoker. I don't have a dog, so I'd like to nail it right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put some water and a little Beef Broth in it for starters.


----------



## elsos (Nov 6, 2013)

Mmm, being all hungry thinking again of some pulled beef.

PhxSmoking, I know what you mean with the temp spikes when the water dries up. I have a 8"x10" paving block on my bottom rack, and the temp swings are very rare now. I can put water pan on top of that, I don't use the original pan, too small and too close to the heat in my opinion.

If you see some smoke coming from the N.E., then wish me luck


----------



## flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Elsos said:


> Mmm, being all hungry thinking again of some pulled beef.
> 
> PhxSmoking, I know what you mean with the temp spikes when the water dries up. I have a 8"x10" paving block on my bottom rack, and the temp swings are very rare now. I can put water pan on top of that, I don't use the original pan, too small and too close to the heat in my opinion.
> 
> If you see some smoke coming from the N.E., then wish me luck


 Have you ever tried using Playbox Sand? I only use water during the warmer months. Sand gives you higher and more consistent temps and it will not evaporate on you.


----------

